# ROH DRIFT-Rs in Detroit, Michigan



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Anyone here have a Goat w/DRIFT-Rs in magnesium or black near White Lake/Waterford area that I can sneak a peek at? 

Trying to make up my mind as to whether I want to go with 18s or 19s, and magnesium or black. Mine is a PBM, currently w/factory 17s.

Thanks all.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

No one?


----------

